

For those who like real torture: developing .Net apps on Raspberry Pi - BlindRubyCoder
http://www.jeremymorgan.com/tutorials/raspberry-pi/how-to-c-sharp-raspberry-pi/

======
dvhh
what's this title, this sound like trolling at best.

"Next up on HN, walking eclipse on your Raspberry Pi"

~~~
PostGreHipster
I agree, stupid headline, stupid tutorial

~~~
khet
Even if you are right, it would be a lot more helpful if you reasoned as to
why you think that. That would help the original author improve the article
and anyone else reading this to write better headlines and tutorials.

Your comment at the moment adds no value. The author spent hours writing
something and you dismissed it with less than a reason.

~~~
JeremyMorgan
I am the author of the article, though I didn't submit the headline. I'm
fairly used to this sort of criticism, especially when I create something
targeted at beginners.

You're correct and not only does it not add value but the person you are
criticizing gives no weight to your opinion, because you just look like a
"hater". Seems like the trend these days.

